# Women and Bass



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

The Sisters did alright.


----------



## GotSpaceOnMyWall4U (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice fish ladies!!!!!! What lake?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd say that they did alright by any standard,congrats to you ladies. Two thumbs up! It's always good to see people out there catchin' 'em.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

They did a good job catchin' 'em. And you wtrpfr1 must of done a good job puttin' them on 'em.

Nice catch...


----------



## wtrprfr1 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for acknowledging the captain, Jig n Pig Guide. It can be a thankless job


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Like I always say............THERE's NOTHING LIKE A WOMAN WITH A NICE BASS!


----------

